# Kids got it down



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Man I messed that up. I have a younger boy I keep with me this guy does it on his own. Took him a little less than an hour this morning. Rainin hickory nuts in the woods. Best morning I’ve seen in years. You spend years with them trying to teach them stuff but when they finally learn it and don’t count on you for it it is a great feeling. Could not of been more proud of him.


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

That’s what it’s all about. Congrats young man. Fine mess of squirrels.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool! MyBIL told me that's how he got started at the age of 7. Nice mess of fuzzy tails there.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. That’s a good day. He’s hooked now.


----------

